# Spamfilter Einordnung



## ch.mosebach (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich finde zwar 1000de Beiträge zum Spamfilter hier im Netz aber irgendwie helfen die mir alle nicht weiter. Wir bekommen sehr viele Spam-Mails. Wie sind die einstellbaren Spamfilter einzuordnen? Habe da jetzt "normal" eingestellt, da kommt aber noch zu viel durch.

Welche Stufe ist die nächst bessere? Und welche dann? 
Ist jemand so freundlich eine Liste in aufsteigender Reihenfolge machen, ein deutsches Handbuch dazu gibt es ja leider nicht. 

(Zugriff habe ich auf alle Ebenen, Kunden, Reseller und Admin, Zugriff auf root habe ich nicht da es ein Management Server ist. 

Besten Dank im Voraus und

lieben Gruß 

Chritstian


----------



## nowayback (16. Feb. 2016)

für managed server kannst du aber deinen anbieter anschreiben dass er dir dies und jenes einrichten soll... 

in deinem fall sollten rbl's in ispconfig eingetragen werden, spamfilter normal ist ausreichend, und in die main.cf von postfix sollten folgende zusätzliche einschränkungen gesetzt werden:

```
reject_invalid_hostname, reject_non_fqdn_hostname, reject_unknown_recipient_domain, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, reject_non_fqdn_sender, reject_unknown_sender_domain
```
danach solltest du über 90% los sein. mit den einstellungen habe ich u.a. in einem unternehmen die eingegangen spams von rund 7000 pro tag auf unter 20 reduziert. 20 sind immernoch viel, aber deutlich weniger als der ausgangszustand. zusätzlich dazu hab ich dann postgrey eingesetzt um auch die 20 noch weiter einzudämmen. der erfolg war jedoch = 0. alle server die es geschafft hatten durch die postfix regeln zu kommen, haben einfach nach ein paar minuten die mail erneut gesendet, wie von postgrey gefordert, und das wars. daher lieber die benötigte leistung gespart. nun fülle ich regelmäßig die filter mit den betreffzeilen oder mail inhalten der spammails. dadurch lies sich das spamaufkommen auf werte zwischen 0 und 10 reduzieren - je nachdem ob gerade ne neue welle anrollt, oder eben nicht. aber das ist halt mit arbeit verbunden. funktioniert aber gut.


----------



## ch.mosebach (20. Feb. 2016)

Hallo nowayback, 

herzlichen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort, ich habe diese direkt so an den Support weiter geleitet, hier die Antwort von denen: 

"Die gewünschte Konfiguration wurde aktiviert.
Die RBL-Konfiguration finden Sie unter:
System->Serverkonfiguration->Reiter Email-> Realtime Blackhole Liste eingfügen" 

da finde ich nun das Feld: "Realtime Blackhole Liste" mit dem Hinweis: "Mehrere Realtime Blackhole Listen mit Kommas trennen" jedoch ist das Feld leer und ich habe keine Ahnung was denn da am besten rein muss, kannst du mir das so aufschreiben, dass ich es nur rein kopieren brauch? 

Das wäre sehr gut und würde mir echt helfen. 

Schon mal vor ab besten Dank und lieben Gruß 

Christian


----------



## nowayback (21. Feb. 2016)

ich habe momentan folgendes drin stehen:

```
ix.dnsbl.manitu.net,sbl.spamhaus.org,cbl.abuseat.org,dul.dnsbl.sorbs.net,bl.spamcop.net,psbl.surriel.com,noptr.spamrats.com
```


----------



## ch.mosebach (21. Feb. 2016)

Danke ich versuche es mal.


----------



## SilverXX (6. Apr. 2016)

Wie kann die die erkannten und mit ***SPAM*** im Betreff gekennzeichneten Mails direkt in den Spam Ordner verschieben lassen?
Kann ich dies nur im RoundCube Webmail Programm unter "Konto -> Spam" für jedes E-Mail Konto einzeln einstellen oder kann ich das irgendwo auch komplett für alle E-Mail Konten einstellen?

Und was sind die genauen unterschiede zwischen:
"Non-Paying , Uncensored, Wants all Spam, Wants Viruses, Voller Schutz, Trigger Happy, und Permissive? (siehe Grafik)


----------



## nowayback (6. Apr. 2016)

E-Mail -> E-Mail Konto -> email@adresse -> E-Mail Filter -> Haken setzen bei "Spam E-Mails in das Junk Verzeichnis verschieben"


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von SilverXX:


> "Non-Paying , Uncensored, Wants all Spam, Wants Viruses, Voller Schutz, Trigger Happy, und Permissive? (siehe Grafik)


Klick auf die Regel in der Liste, dann gelangst Du auf die Detailseite wo Du sehen kannst was diese Regel für Einstellungen beinhaltet.


----------



## SilverXX (7. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von nowayback:


> E-Mail -> E-Mail Konto -> email@adresse -> E-Mail Filter -> Haken setzen bei "Spam E-Mails in das Junk Verzeichnis verschieben"


Ja stimmt, da kann ich es auch einzeln einstellen, allerdings nicht für alle?
Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, dass ich wie z.B. bei GMX eine Art "Spam Report" 1x die Woche an die Mails Adresse herausschicken lassen kann, welche Mails im Spam gelandet sind?

@Till , und was bedeuten die Zahlen beim "Spam Header; Makierungs; und Lösch; -Level ?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2016)

Zitat von SilverXX:


> @Till , und was bedeuten die Zahlen beim "Spam Header; Makierungs; und Lösch; -Level ?


Steht im ISPConfig Handbuch. Und in der Dokumentation des amavisd Projektes.


----------



## SilverXX (11. Apr. 2016)

Okay, nochmal zum Spam Report:



> Gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, dass ich wie z.B. bei GMX eine Art "Spam Report" 1x die Woche an die Mails Adresse herausschicken lassen kann, welche Mails im Spam gelandet sind?


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2016)

Nein


----------

